# Southern California Events Summary



## Scythe1969 (Mar 1, 2003)

March 8, 2003 @ 11am
So Cal GTG
Irvine Spectrum
Irvine, CA 92718

March 9, 2003 @ 10:30am
Sunday Brunch
Wheelpower Parking Lot
16401 Gothard Street 
Huntington Beach, CA 92647

March 13-16, 2003 @ 8:30am
TechFest West 2003
Pacific Palms Conference Resort
Los Angeles, CA

March 23, 2003 @ 10:30am
Sunday Brunch
Wheelpower Parking Lot
16401 Gothard Street 
Huntington Beach, CA 92647

March 23, 2003 @ 12pm
J&Js House of Subs 
18058 Magnolia Street 
Fountain Valley, CA 92708 

April 12, 2003 @ 10am
BimmerFest 2003
Cutter Motors
402 South Hope Avenue
Santa Barbara, CA 93105

April 13th, 2003 @ 10:00am
OG Canyon Run 
Vons 
23381 Mulholland Dr 
Woodland Hills CA 91364


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Thanks, good job!:thumbup:


----------

